# [mini-cómo] Llave USB idcat

## pcmaster

Hola,

He hecho un ebuild para instalar en Gentoo, usando el sistema portage, el software ClauerLinux hecho por la Universitat Jaume I y distribuído, además de por la propia universidad, por la Agencia Catalana de Certificació.

El Clauer es una llave USB estándar de unos 128 MB, en la cual hay dos particiones: una estándar que ocupa casi todo el volumen, y otra encriptada segura. La partición estándar tiene la misma funcionalidad que cualquier dispositivo de almacenamiento USB, y en ella viene el software y manuales (para Windows) y las URL de descarga del software para Linux y Mac. La partición encriptada contiene un certificado digital que nos permite autentificarnos en páginas de administración electrónica, como por ejemplo http://www.seg-social.es, donde podemos entre otras cosas imprimir nuestra historia laboral. Se acabaron las colas o la espera de días a que nos envien las cosas por correo a casa. El Clauer puede obtenerse gratuitamente en las oficinas del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona.

El funcionamiento es bastante seguro, ya que el navegador sólo tiene disponible el certificado mientras el Clauer esté conectado, y cada vez que lo usamos pide la contraseña, por lo que si lo perdemos nadie podrá usarlo (aunque en ese caso sería conveniente ponerse en contacto con la Agencia Catalana de Certificació y anular el certificado). El software también permite formatear cualquier llave USB con el mismo formato encriptado, para "convertirla", y almacenar en ella certificados digitales (aunque no lo he probado).

Estoy seguro que en el ebuild se pueden mejorar muchas cosas, pero de momento funciona, al menos en x86. El ebuild se llama clauerlinux-1.0, porque instala dicha versión, que descarga automáticamente de la web de la Agencia. Lo iré actualizando según sea necesario.

NUEVA VERSIÓN MEJORADA EN: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5923867.html

Ebuilds (que pondremos en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux).

PARA LA VERSIÓN 1.0 (se la baja automáticamente de la web de idcat):

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.idcat.net http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-1.0.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-1j"

src_compile() {

        if use amd64; then

          econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

        else

          econf || die "could not configure"

        fi 

        sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

        sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

        sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

        sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

        epatch  ${FILESDIR}/ClauerLinux-1j-makeclosrc.patch

        dobin ${S}/clos/makeclos-rc

        rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

        dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

        newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

        /usr/bin/makeclos-rc /usr/sbin

        rm /usr/bin/makeclos-rc

        /etc/init.d/clos start

        elog "Heu d'executar l'ordre firefox-install-pkcs11.sh amb al vostre usuari (no com a root) per instalar el programa al navegador."

}

pkg_prerm() {

        /etc/init.d/clos stop

        rc-update del clos

        rm /etc/init.d/clos

}
```

EBUILD PARA LA VERSIÓN 3.0.0 (Se baja automáticamente de http://clauer.uji.es):

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://clauer.uji.es/soft/ClauerLinux-3.0.0.tar.gz"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

src_compile() {

        if use amd64; then

          econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

        else

          econf || die "could not configure"

        fi

        sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

        sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

        sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

        sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

        epatch  ${FILESDIR}/ClauerLinux-1j-makeclosrc.patch

        dobin ${S}/clos/makeclos-rc

        rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

        dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

        newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

        /usr/bin/makeclos-rc /usr/sbin

        rm /usr/bin/makeclos-rc

        /etc/init.d/clos start

        elog "Heu d'executar l'ordre firefox-install-pkcs11.sh amb el vostre usuari (no com a root) per instalar el programa al navegador."

}

pkg_prerm() {

        /etc/init.d/clos stop

        rc-update del clos

        rm /etc/init.d/clos

}

```

EBUILD PARA LA VERSIÓN 3.0.1 / 3.0.2 (Hay que bajarla manualmente de http://dwnl.nisu.org/)

La versión 3.0.1 corrige un bug de manejo de la llave USB (puede no reconocer un certificado), y tiene las restricciones de descarga que antes tenía la 3.0.0. Aquí está el nuevo ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="fetch"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

pkg_nofetch() {

        einfo "Heu de baixar manualment l'arxiu amb el codi font"

        einfo "  - ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz -"

        einfo "de la web http://dwnl.nisu.org i posar-lo al directori"

        einfo "${DISTDIR}"

}

src_compile() {

        if use amd64; then

          econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

        else

          econf || die "could not configure"

        fi

        sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

        sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

        sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

        sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

        epatch  ${FILESDIR}/ClauerLinux-1j-makeclosrc.patch

        dobin ${S}/clos/makeclos-rc

        rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

        dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

        newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

        /usr/bin/makeclos-rc /usr/sbin

        rm /usr/bin/makeclos-rc

        /etc/init.d/clos start

        elog "Heu d'executar l'ordre firefox-install-pkcs11.sh amb el vostre usuari (no com a root) per instalar el programa al navegador."

}

pkg_prerm() {

        /etc/init.d/clos stop

        rc-update del clos

        rm /etc/init.d/clos

}

```

archivo ClauerLinux-1j-makeclosrc.patch (que pondremos en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files) Utilizado tanto por la versión 1.0 como por la 3.0.x (la compilación es idéntica).

```
diff -urN ClauerLinux-1j/makeclos-rc ClauerLinux-1j-modified/clos/makeclos-rc

--- ClauerLinux-1j/clos/makeclos-rc     2007-08-12 11:15:41.000000000 +0200

+++ ClauerLinux-1j-modified/clos/makeclos-rc    2007-08-12 11:21:33.000000000 +0200

@@ -67,6 +67,9 @@

 elif [ -f /etc/redhat-release ]

 then

        chkconfig --add clos

+elif [ -f /etc/gentoo-release ]

+then

+       rc-update add clos default

 else

     if [ "$(which update-rc.d)" ]

     then 

```

Notas:

1- Licencia: en el .tar.gz de la versión 1.0 hay un archivo LICENCE con la licencia de la UJI, y otro muy antiguo (COPYING) con la licencia GPL-2.  En la versión 3.0.0 ambos archivos contienen la licencia de la UJI. Tras consultar al autor, la razón es que el archivo con la licencia GPL-2 fue incluido por error en el .tar.gz, la correcta es la licencia de la UJI.

2- Debe añadirse manualmente el archivo de licencia a /usr/local/portage/licenses. Está dentro del mismo tarball, solamente le hemos de cambiar el nombre de LICENCE a UJI

3- Después de la instalación hemos de ejecutar en una consola, como USUARIO, la orden:

$ firefox-install-pkcs11.sh

para que se instale el software en el navegador Firefox, que sólo reconocerá el certificado cuando tengamos la llave USB conectada. Para instalarlo en Thunderbird haremos lo siguiente:

- Abriremos la opción del menú Herramientas->Consola de errores.

- Escribimos la orden pkcs11.addmodule("Módulo pkcs11 Clauer", "/usr/lib/libclauerpkcs11.so", 0x1<<28, 0);

- Pulsamos Evaluar.

El certificado debería ser accesible desde Thunderbird.

Nota: en el manual en pdf diponible en la web de idCAT, la orden que pone es

pkcs11.addmodule("Modulo pkcs11 Clauer", "/usr/local/lib/libpkcs11.so", 0x1<<28, 0);

Sin embargo el ebuild instala las librerías en /usr/lib, no en /usr/local/lib, y además (al menos en las últimas versiones) la librería no se llama libpkcs11.so (al menos no la he encontrado con ese nombre en mi sistema) sino libclauerpkcs11.so.

4- La versión 3.0 hay que bajarla manualmente de la web de la Universitat Jaume I, ya que para hacerlo pide llenar un formulario y no he encontrado el paquete en otro sitio. Según pone en la propia web:

Es software libre, pero no puede redistribuirlo sin permiso.

Para su redistribución simplemente mandenos un e-mail de contacto, y le concederemos licencia gratuita.

--- Actualización ---

Actualmente accediendo a la página http://clauer.uji.es hay dos enlaces a sendas páginas de descarga (una para Windows y otra para Linux) en las que se encuentra un enlace directo al archivo de descarga de la versión 3.0. Modifico el ebuild para que descargue el código fuente directamente desde dicha URL, ya que en el archivo de licencia dice:

```
2. La  Universitat Jaume I autoriza la copia y  distribución

   del programa con cualquier fin y por cualquier medio  con

   la  única limitación de que, de forma  apropiada, se haga

   constar  en  cada  una  de las copias la  autoría de esta

   Universidad  y  una reproducción  exacta de las presentes

   condiciones   y   de   la   declaración  de  exención  de

   responsabilidad.
```

Lo acual choca, a mi entender, con el párrafo anterior en la web dwnl.nisu.org, y que ya no se muestra al descargar la versión 3.0.0 (el antiguo enlace ya no funciona) pero sí la nueva versión 3.0.1.

Las URL de descarga son estas:

Versión 1.0:

http://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-1.0.tar.gz

Versión 3.0:

http://www.idcat.cat/idcat/ciutada/menu.do?clauer     (Agència Catalana de Certificació)

http://clauer.uji.es/index.php?c=d-linux (Universitat Jaume I)

Versión 3.0.2:

http://dwnl.nisu.org/

Agradecimientos:

A cafetino: por su aportación de cómo compilar el paquete para AMD64 en Gentoo, cosa que yo no tenía muy clara.

--- Actualización 2 (07/06/2008) ---

Comprobado que el ebuild para amd64 compila correctamente, en mi nuevo equipo de 64 bit (Core2duo)

Hoy he podido comprobar que ya se puede descargar la versión 3.0 desde la web de idcat.

aunque la versión 1.0 sigue disponible a través del enlace de descarga directa, y el ebuild que descarga desde la uji la versión 3.0 sigue funcionendo.

--- Actualización 29/12/2008 ---

Desde el mes de octubre de 2008 (no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora) está disponible en http://dwnl.nisu.org/ la versión 3.0.2. Hace poco actualicé Firefox a la versión 3.0.5, y tras no conseguir que funcionase la versión 3.0.1 (firefox instalaba/desinstalaba el módulo pkcs11, pero no reconocía el certificado), he encontrado la versión 3.0.2 y con ella no ha habido problema. El ebuild es el mismo que el de la versión 3.0.1, el único cambio que he hecho en el mismo ha sido en una cadena de texto que se muestra si no se encuentran las fuentes.

--- Actualización 26/07/2009 ---

Comprobado el correcto funcionamiento de la versión 3.0.2 en Firefox 3.5.1. 

--- Actualización 05/08/2009 ---

La versión 3.0.2 del clauer funciona perfectamente en Firefox 3.5.1 en lo que se refiere al uso del clauer en la autenticación web. Los scripts firefox-install-pkcs11.sh y firefox-uninstall-pkcs11.sh no parecen funcionar en firefox 3.5

----------

## Cafetino

Buenas

Primero de todo quería agradecerte la creación de los ebuilds en cuestión, que ha sido lo que me ha acabado de animar para ir a buscar justo hoy mi clauer idCat  :Smile: 

Aún así, he tenido unos cuantos problemas al usarlo bajo amd64:

- Los comandos clls, clview, etc, se colgaban

- El modulo pcks11 para el firefox consumia el 100% de la cpu cuando el clauer estaba conectado

Así que con tu permiso he arreglado los problemas que daba y he realizado alguna que otra pequeña mejora. Ignoro si la manera como lo he hecho es la mas correcta, pero dejo a continuación como quedaría todo.

app-crypt/clauerlinux/clauerlinux-1.0.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.idcat.net http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-1.0.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-1j"

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   dobin ${S}/clos/makeclos-rc

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   cp ${FILESDIR}/clos /etc/init.d

   chmod 755 /etc/init.d/clos

   /etc/init.d/clos start

   elog "Heu d'executar l'ordre firefox-install-pkcs11.sh per instalar el programa al navegador."

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

   rm /etc/init.d/clos

}

```

app-crypt/clauerlinux/clauerlinux-3.0.0.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="fetch"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

pkg_nofetch() {

   einfo "Heu de baixar manualment l'arxiu amb el codi font"

   einfo "  - ClauerLinux-3.0.0.tar.gz"

   einfo "de la web de la Universitat Jaume I http://clauer.uji.es"

   einfo "i posar-lo al directori ${DISTDIR}"

}

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   dobin "${S}"/clos/makeclos-rc

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   cp ${FILESDIR}/clos /etc/init.d

   chmod 755 /etc/init.d/clos

   /etc/init.d/clos start

   elog "Heu d'executar l'ordre firefox-install-pkcs11.sh per instalar el programa al navegador."

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

   rm /etc/init.d/clos

}

```

app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/clos

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# : $

start() {

   local ret=0

   

   ebegin "Starting clos"

   if [ ! X"" = X"" ]

     then

       ret=1

   fi

   

        /usr/sbin/clos

   if [ ! X"" = X"" ]

           then

              ret=0

        fi

   eend ${ret}

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping clos"

   if [ ! X"" = X"" ]

      then 

          kill 

   fi

   eend

}

restart() {

   svc_stop

   svc_start

}

```

Espero que a alguien le sirva

salu2

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias por las correcciones.

En las instrucciones de compilación ponía que había que usar en --enable-64 en el configure para compilarlo para 64 bit, pero yo no sabía cómo ponerlo en el ebuild, es más, alguien me comentó que seguramente en AMD64 estaría ya habilitado por defecto. Además, como mi sistema es un 32 bit (Ath,lon XP2600+) pues no podía probarlo.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

He estado examinando tu versión de los ebuild y veo que has hecho dos cambios:

1- 

Has añadido una opción (con un if) para que en arquitecturas AMD64 se ejecute el ./configure con la opción --enable64. Esto es correcto, debe ser así para que compile en AMD64, pero como ya dije en el comentario de ayer, alguien me comentó que posiblemente era automático, por lo visto no es así. Dado que no tengo un AMD64 para probarlo, preferí esperar a que alguien que tuviese un AMD64 lo modificara y probara.

2-

Mi ebuild mantiene el archivo clos generado por el programa, veo que tú lo has sustituído por otro. El archivo clos es generado, tras la instalación, por el archivo makeclos-rc.

Un problema que me encontré fue que, como el ebuild instala el programa en un directorio de trabajo temporal, para hacer el paquete y luego emerge instala los archivos en su sitio, se producían errores, ya que el Makefile intentaba hacer operaciones imposibles (por ejemplo, ejecutar /etc/init.d/clos start, cuando el archivo clos no se encuentra todavía en /etc/init.d, ya que la instalación no ha acabado todavía, portage ha instalado clauerlinux en un directorio temporal y todavía no se han transferido los archivos a su ubicación definitiva.

Yo solucioné ese problema con varias instrucciones sed en el src_compile() que modifican el Makefile para impedir que se ejecute /etc/init.d/clos start, y lo ejecuto con posterioridad en la función pkg_postinst(), tras la instalación, cuando los archivos ya están en su sitio y el demonio ya puede, por tanto, ejecutarse.

El archivo makeclos-rc se borra tras la instalación, ya que a partir de entonces ya no sirve para nada.

Tú has cambiado el archivo clos poniendo el tuyo propio. Tu versión no muestra tantos mensajes, y has eliminado la ayuda. ¿De verdad la versión original no te funciona? En mi sistema el archivo clos contiene:

```
#!/bin/sh

# mm at nisu.org 2004

# modified by psn 2006 

# use at your own risk

case "$1" in

    start)

        echo  "Starting clos ..."

        if [ ! X"$(pidof clos)" = X"" ]

          then

            echo "clos is already running, try doing clos restart"

            exit 1

        fi

        /usr/sbin/clos

        if [ ! X"$(pidof clos)" = X"" ]

           then

              echo "clos started successfully"

              exit 0

        fi

        ;;

    stop)

        echo  "Stopping clos ..."

        if [ ! X"$(pidof clos)" = X"" ]

           then 

               kill $(pidof clos)

           else 

               echo "It seems like clos is not running"

        fi

        ;;

    restart)

        echo  "Stopping clos ..."

        if [ ! X"$(pidof clos)" = X"" ]

           then

               kill $(pidof clos)

           else

               echo "It seems like clos is not running"

        fi

        sleep 1

        echo  "Starting clos ..."

        /usr/sbin/clos

        if [ ! X"$(pidof clos)" = X"" ]

           then

              echo "clos started successfully"

              exit 0

        fi

        ;;

    *)

        echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop|restart}"

        exit 1

        ;;

esac

```

y funciona bien, o al menos eso parece. Lo pongo por si en tu sistema no se generaba o copiaba correctamente. Tu versión, la verdad es que no entiendo cómo funciona, si es que lo hace.

Además, en mi ebuild puse un archivo .patch que, aplicado al makeclos-rc, hace que "instruye" a makeclos-rc para que sepa cómo añadir clos al runlevel correspondiente en Gentoo. Puesto que has eliminado en tu ebuild la aplicación de dicho .patch, usando tu versión del ebuild, /etc/init.d/clos no se añadirá automáticamente al runlevel default (igual es lo que quieres, precisamente).

Voy a modificar mis ebuilds añadiendo la opción para AMD64, pero el resto lo voy a dejar como estaba. Así otros usuarios que dispongan de AMD64 nos podrán decir qué versión les funciona mejor.

----------

## Cafetino

El fichero clos era generado y ejecutado a la perfeccion (antes y despues de añadir al configure --enable-64) la intención de hacer uno nuevo era para "gentooizarlo" un poco, ya que la presentación en pantalla al ejecutarse o pararse, fuera acorde al resto. He de reconocer que no tengo mucha idea sobre como realizar los runscripts de Gentoo, así que me guié mucho mirando ejemplos, así que muy seguro es que sea mejorable.

salu2

----------

## pcmaster

Actualizado ebuild de la versión 3.0.0 (ahora ya se puede descargar mediante descarga directa desde la web de las UJI) y añadido nuevo ebuild para la nueva versión 3.0.1, que tiene las restricciones de descarga que antes tenía la versión 3.0.0.

Añadidas instrucciones para configurarlo en Thunderbird.

----------

## tuxtor

Gracias por la respuesta, precisamente llevo bastante rato buscando esto y no se me habia ocurrido meterme a los foros  :Smile: .

----------

## pcmaster

Nueva actualización.

Ahora ya puede descargarse la versión 3.0 (en lugar de la 1.0) desde la web de idCat, aunque el enlace directo a la antigua versión sigue funcionando. El ebuild de momento no lo he tocado, ya que la descarga desde la uji no ha dejado de funcionar.

----------

## pcmaster

Nueva actualización.

Disponible versión 3.0.2.

----------

## pcmaster

Comprobada compatibilidad con Firefox 3.5.1

----------

## papu

hola yo tengo una llave de esos que saca la fabrica de moneda y timbre, entinendo que el idcat este

es algo parecido pero que tiene soporte mayor para las instituciones y bueno el soporte es mas moderno.

De hecho yo solo puedo usarlo para paginas tipo seguridad social, inem... y poco más.

No se hasta que punto me merece la pena el cambio asi me saco uno y sigo este post.

saludos, adéu.

----------

